# MBBS or BDS?



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

I have to choose between MBBS and BDS in a private medical college in lahore...and I am pretty much confused about it. My aggregate is 82% and I think I can easily get admitted in any good college in lahore...but my father says that BDS is a shorter and easier course and dental surgeons have a less hectic life in and they make good money as well...though I am not at all afraid of working hard. I would like people who have completed thier bachelors in medicine or dentistry or those in final year or house job to help me choose in light of their experience... 

- - - Updated - - -

I wouldn't mind if OTHERS would like to suggest me...:cool!:


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

my czn (who is a DOCTOR got his degree from ARMY MEDICAL CLG 5 years ago ) suggests me to do BDS due to all these reasons u mentioned above rabi


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

_Pursue your own dream, and not someone's opinion. _


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> my czn (who is a DOCTOR got his degree from ARMY MEDICAL CLG 5 years ago ) suggests me to do BDS due to all these reasons u mentioned above rabi


So you mean to say your cousin regrets being a MBBS now??? what did he used to think about BDS at the time of his admission...."GANDA kaaam hr kisi k mou me hath marte rehna....????" or he was simply determined to do MBBS then...I don't want to have a life with regrets  , I always wanted to be a MBBS doctor but now I am confused :?

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> _Pursue your own dream, and not someone's opinion. _


Masterh there are people who go after their dream...and later when they become doctor of medicine they wish they had considered_ 'someone's opinion' _at the time of their admission...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

MBBS is better. Why? Firstly, MBBS is considered to have a higher merit than BDS all over Pakistan. I have a cousin who is a dentist and, he says that, it's difficult being a dentist because the practice costs are higher, we already have enough dentists to cater for another 20 year's or so. He also says that, the options are limited and one tends to get bored of working in the same area for the whole of their lives. It is difficult for dentists to have an opportunity abroad. For MBBS, there are a lot of exams and there's always a way to enter the system of the foreign countries. With BDS, the options as far as I know are limited. My cousin wanted to go to US, but he discovered that, he would have to become a denyal hygienist to apply for any job there. With MBBS you have a lot of option. If you like working in the oral region, you can always go for ENT. Options are unlimited and there is always going to be a shortage of physicians.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

i think if someone wants to get his or her degree from a private sector than MBBS is the best choice coz A lot of money is going... n masterh u r right bt we people are living in that society where other people dont want to see someone where they are  today he said to me .... leave medical n go for bs physics n than join army.... he said u cant struggle and MBBS is nothing bt just struggling .... n he said pray for me that may i clear my FPSC part 2 with gud scores just hate this


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok, aimen jealousy in families exists...its just a matter of WILL I think...if you are interested in some thing you don't get bored of it nor take it as a burden... I for instance am not luxury loving,don't like staying idle , I actually like working for 12 hrs or more....I would enjoy struggling....satisfaction and happiness would come from within not your salary , your degree or working hours


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Rabi, you have your answer in your own statement.  BDS is actually, considered generally for people, who don't get into MBBS. It's a general perception.

And, yes family jealousies do exist. It's nothing out of this world, I have myself been a victim of such hypocrisy. Trust your heart and don't pay heed to anything your family says or so. Because at the end of the day, it's your life and it's you whose going to live it, to the fullest. I personally chose, what I wanted to do, I didn't pay any attention to what anyone was saying to me. I just walked the path to fulfill my dream. Honestly, when you don't listen to those who discourage you and make through, you develop a sense of pride and you enjoy it as well.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

I may not listen to anyone else in my family but I have to listen to my father...he wont get jealous of me . If he says something I must consider it, think over it and then move on...my elder brother is an engineer,he too wants me to do BDS ,he says you are in ambitious age...all your life philosophies change when you enter practical life with more responsibilities...and even the rest of my siblings would be engineers...so they all think I would be studying throughout life and they would be enjoying....so its my own family...they aren't jealous of me 

- - - Updated - - -

And...I am still confused :?. Are all dental surgeons successful and satisfied with their life??? Do they praise GOD for not getting admitted in MBBS (if they couldn't make it to MBBS merit at they time of their admission) ?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

If that suits you, you should go for it.


----------



## Anisha (Jun 16, 2016)

Hiee Rabi... i m in the same situation at present. I have to fill my form tommorow.. will u plzz tell me about ur experience... i donno whether i shld choose bds over mbbs even my dad is tellin to go for bds as in ur case


----------



## AnamullahDev (11 mo ago)

rabi said:


> I have to choose between MBBS and BDS in a private medical college in lahore...and I am pretty much confused about it. My aggregate is 82% and I think I can easily get admitted in any good college in lahore...but my father says that BDS is a shorter and easier course and dental surgeons have a less hectic life in and they make good money as well...though I am not at all afraid of working hard. I would like people who have completed thier bachelors in medicine or dentistry or those in final year or house job to help me choose in light of their experience...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I wouldn't mind if OTHERS would like to suggest me...:cool!:


What did you choose. I am in a similar condition. What do you suggest I should do?


----------



## AnamullahDev (11 mo ago)

Anisha said:


> Hiee Rabi... i m in the same situation at present. I have to fill my form tommorow.. will u plzz tell me about ur experience... i donno whether i shld choose bds over mbbs even my dad is tellin to go for bds as in ur case


What would you suggest me now?


----------

